# K2 Demo Skis: Lotta Luv, Rictor



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

As part of the BMW test drive event, K2 had a rep there demoing skis. From what I could tell, he had a pretty good selection, all mountain, twins, ect. 

My wife took out the Lotta Luvs; I took out the Rictor. Both were semi rockers; which I was interested in trying out. 

My wife didn't like the skis. She thought they bounced around too much. Based on me skiing behind her and litterally seeing her "bounce" when she edged hard, I had to agree.

The Rictors weren't bad. They felt light underfoot, despite having a demo binding. But I ran into the same issue; chatter at high speed on hard pack. I looked down at the skis a few times when turning and I could see the tips vibrating a bit. Almost like they'd catch, then let go. On soft groomers or packed powder, these skis would rip. But if it gets a bit icy, then they became a little work. 

Granted, both were demo skis and had a demo tune...which means they were probably a bit dull. But we walked away not that impressed. The guy running the demo was a bit surprised; he said my wife was the first one to say that ski was chattery in a 154. Demo guy was really cool. Talk about a guy who loved his job. He was really into it. 

And to give a baseline, my wife skis on a Volk Aurora, I ski a HotRod Nitrous and a Nothing But Trouble twin. 

I found a review on backcountry and this is pretty spot on: http://www.backcountry.com/k2-rictor-ski-w-marker-k2-mx-12.0


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2011)

That is what I would expect with K-2's.  They are soft.  And using Rockers on groomed terrain is not going to give you the best ride.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep and yep! 

I always thought K2 had a bit of a "softer" ski. And I wasn't 100% sure on semi-rockers on hardpack; despite the marketing material I'd read. Powder, yes, hardpack...I'm not sold after skiing them. I'm not even more doubtful when I see people with full rockered 100mm boards on a day it snowed 3". Those can't fun.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 31, 2011)

My spouse has the lotta luvs and thinks they are very chatttery.   She bought them as her out west ski and occasion powder/spring ski day in the east.


----------



## Euler (Jan 31, 2011)

Glenn, what does your wife think of the Auroras?  My wife will be shopping for a new set of boards over the next few months and those are on her short list.  She's an intermediate , quickly heading toward advanced  skier.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2011)

I skied the Richter last spring in some really soft chopped up crud. It performed really well in those conditions.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

Euler,
She loves them. They were a big jump from from her K2 sweet luvs; which were a beginner ski. So it took a couple days to get used to them. But now she can really rip along on them. The skis seem to do really well on pretty much everything she skis; groomers, hard pack, and some smaller powder bumps after a snow fall.  These skis helped take her to the next level. I bought these skis for her back in July for her b day. I took a gamble because she never demo'd them. It paid off. I can get more insight from her if you like. 

Loaf, 
I bet these skis would have done well in the spring crud. I could see the rocker helping in that.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 31, 2011)

We skied the exact same 2 skis. My fiancee loved the Lotta Luvs and will be looking to pick up a pair this offseason. We skied them all over the mountain, and she found them very versatile and she liked that they were lighter than her Volkl Attivas and much more versatile. There was absolutely no mention of chatter from her, and she was skiing much faster than I am used to. Confidence that comes with versatility goes a long way. As background, she is 5' 11", 122lbs.

I put the Rictors through their paces and found them very versatile. I pushed them hard and fast on Plummet and Ridge and did not get any chatter whatsoever. They handled every turn radius I gave them, but were horrid in the bumps. Were they as solid as the Rossi Avenger 76ti's I demo'd in December? No. But maybe I felt they were so solid because I am coming from the pretty woody K2 Public Enemies I use as my all mountain. As background, I'm 5' 11", 174 lbs.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

That's funny; same skis, different perceptions. I hammered them on Plummet and had tough time holding an edge. My wife had to put the brakes on hard on the lower part of Thanks Walt and she litterally bounched over the tops of some smaller powder bumps. I guess it all comes down to what ski fits your skiing style. I certainly didn't think they were bad skis...they just didn't fit my(and my wife's) style. I am glad we tested them out though. I don't think I've ever demo'd skis before buying. I just pull the trigger and hope for the best.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's funny; same skis, different perceptions. I hammered them on Plummet and had tough time holding an edge. My wife had to put the brakes on hard on the lower part of Thanks Walt and she litterally bounched over the tops of some smaller powder bumps. I guess it all comes down to what ski fits your skiing style. I certainly didn't think they were bad skis...they just didn't fit my(and my wife's) style. I am glad we tested them out though. I don't think I've ever demo'd skis before buying. I just pull the trigger and hope for the best.



True...I bet a lot of it has to do with the skis a skier is used to, as well...


----------

